# Labels in Word Question



## OilnH2O (Dec 15, 2006)

I've been doing my labels in Word but can't figure out a way tosave it as a jpeg or other graphic file. That way, the label could be "posted" to the forum or used to embed in another file (like our Christmas letter) as an imported "picture." I've tried every 'help' feature I can find, with no luck. Short of printing the Word doc, then scanning back into the computer as a scanned (thus, graphic) image (or learning how to use Paint, Printshop or something else!) I can't figure out another way.


Am I missing something in Word help? Or, does anyone have a suggestion for me? 


Thanks in advance!







Dave


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 15, 2006)

are you creating the labels directly in word? Or are you importing the images into a label template within word?


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 15, 2006)

If you're adding the text to your label right within word (or doing all the work within word), you can convert to a graphic by taking a screen shot of the word document and then pasting it into microsoft paint. From there you can crop the image to just include one label. Once you have the picture where you want it you do a "save as" and select .jpg. 


I know some people do their labels in MS paint and then transfer them to word for printing. Paint create .BMP files as a default so if you want to change it to a .JPG you can do a "save as" in paint and pick the .jpg format. 


I can provide detailed steps or you can email the document to me and I will create your image real quick. *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2006)

Dave,
I don't know of any way to save directly to a jpg from a word doc. On your page select the label you want as a jpg. Press control- c to copy. Open Paint. Move the pointer over the new file. Press control-v to pase. This will put the label into paint. Now just save the file as a jpg where you can find it. You now have a label jpg. You might want to crop the excess of it, but otherwise it will work for you.


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 15, 2006)

doing a ctrl-c, ctrl-v will not always work, which is why I suggested doing a print screen to copy the entire screen as a graphic and then cutting out what you want. 


Also, certain elements like WordArt used to create fancy text in word does not copy well to paint using the cut/paste method.


----------



## scotty (Dec 15, 2006)

My friend emails me a label then i open it with photoshop and convert it to a jpeg before returning it to her.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 15, 2006)

You guys are great! Here is a first try, using the "select-copy" method suggested by Appleman! It lost a few pixels in the copying to Paint but this gives you the idea of one try... I'll try Sangwiche's next..


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 15, 2006)

This printscreen method works great too, Sangwitch!






It is nice to have two different tools in your tool bag! Thanks, folks. I ran into this problem several days ago when Pepere announced he was retiring and wanted to post this label (that I made for a neighbor's retirement) and offer it up to him for his own retirement stash!


Thanks to all of you --


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2006)

OilnH2O...Like that one...really cute!!!


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 15, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2006)

Way too much. ROFLMAO!


----------



## Pepere (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how you caught me running around the back yard to get that picture!!






great label and yes I'll take a copy!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 16, 2006)

OilnH20,


Are the pictures ones that you have painted. I would like to see a close up of the first one. Great job on the labels.


Ramona


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 17, 2006)

those are great!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 20, 2006)

Ramona, none of the labels are of my paintings -- and I've still yet to work one in -- but I'll post it when I do!


The little girl picking blackberries came from an on-line search of "blackberries" when I was looking for something without a copyright to incorporate into a label. The guy in the retirement label came from my neighbor's poster for his retirement party -- and someone gave that to him. I just scanned the basic pic into a file and then incorporated it into his label -- I think I could have put swill into it rather than wine because he says he'll "never open it!" because he likes the label so much.


Pepere, or anyone else, pm me and I'll send the scan!


Dave


----------



## kutya (Dec 21, 2006)

Oil:


those are wonderful labels... great job....jh


----------

